
Opening a 2GB PDF in 7 Seconds on a Standard 10 Mbps Connection - jjohansson
https://www.pdftron.com/blog/guide/how-to-display-2-gb-files/
======
jjohansson
This is made possible by PDF linearization ([https://www.pdftron.com/blog/pdf-
format/what-is-pdf-lineariz...](https://www.pdftron.com/blog/pdf-format/what-
is-pdf-linearization/))

